# Things that go bump in the night...



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2013)

As a youngster growing up, did you have unknowns in your bedroom at night? I had  my own room, upstairs, in a unheated room, on the old homestead. 

I was positive that I had something living in my big walk-in closet. A nightly inspection with a flashlight proved otherwise, but I was still not convinced. No matter how many times I closed the closet door, it was always open when I woke up. Geez, I still get chills thinking about it.

another time I woke up to a whining noise and a bright light was shining in my dormer window. Maybe I was still asleep, but it seemed real, even to this day.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

After seeing "House on Haunted Hill", I KNEW there were things hiding in my bedroom just waiting for me to fall asleep.  Under the bed, in the closet, among the shadows are all favorite haunts of the imagination...


----------



## Anne (Jul 3, 2013)

Pappy, that light was the aliens.......

I had 'something' under my bed, too.  Hope it's not still there.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2013)

Anne said:


> Pappy, that light was the aliens.......
> 
> I had 'something' under my bed, too.  Hope it's not still there.



I had something under my bed too Anne. It was round, porcelain and had a cover, but it was so cold in my room that only got used in an emergency.....


----------



## Anne (Jul 3, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I had something under my bed too Anne. It was round, porcelain and had a cover, but it was so cold in my room that only got used in an emergency.....



Well, at least it didn't reach up and grab your hand when you were sleeping........


----------



## TICA (Jul 4, 2013)

Can't say I had things that bothered me at night, but I do remember watching Hitchcock's "The Birds" that scared the bejeezus out of me.  To this day if I see more that 4 or 5 birds at one time, that movie comes back to haunt me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm convinced that closets were designed NOT to store clothes but to terrify children.

The closet in my bedroom was one of those double sliding-door wood models. I always thought, in the darkness of the room after I went to sleep, that little men were coming out and pushing the doors back and forth, just for fun. I swore I even heard it happening.

I'd be too scared to get up and run to the light-switch on the wall near the bedroom door, so I'd spend another sleepless night staring into the darkness and waking up looking like an owl before he's had his coffee.



My middle brother used to have nightmares from which he'd be screaming full-volume, because he saw wax men come dripping out of his closet, rushing at him in bed.

Cats and dogs give birth in closets. 

The news constantly tells us of all the people that come out of the closet. What they DON'T talk about is how many go _in_ and never return.

No, I'm sorry but closets are Evil.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

TICA said:


> Can't say I had things that bothered me at night, but I do remember watching Hitchcock's "The Birds" that scared the bejeezus out of me.  To this day if I see more that 4 or 5 birds at one time, that movie comes back to haunt me.



Interesting trivia . . .   The Birds was a short story by Daphne du Maurier that I read on one my families many, many trips across The Pacific.  An incident here had seabirds coming ashore disoriented and crashing into houses.  One of my surfing buddies had the copy of the news story his parents saved.  Anyway, Hitchcock put the two together thus the film.

The book Things with Claws also had a story about two Siamese cats that plotted to kill their human owners.  We always had Siamese cats at home . . .   Very smart and ... deadly.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

My youngest son, when he was a little guy, was scared to death,of all things, Tinker Bell. When the Wonderful World of Disney came on, he had to leave the room. Go figure.....


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)

When my son was a little guy, he was afraid of Spiderman.  One day, he came into the family room with a red beanie pulled down over his face and he was cured.  My son.  Smarter than I'll ever hope to be...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2013)

We had one of those big wooden sliding door closets in our bedroom too, always shared the bedroom with my brother or sister, or both for awhile when I was still using a crib.  Anyhoo, my brother always like to scare me.  He took this tiny plastic Jesus figure that glowed in the dark under the covers with him.  At that point it was just me and him sharing the room in twin beds.  Well, he started quietly talking to me about something, we always had to keep it down or my mother would come in and tell us to go to sleep.

Suddenly, he brings that statue out in the pitch dark room, and I scream bloody murder.  Of course my mother runs in and can't believe I was yelling for that.  She made us both real quiet, real quick....with just the 'evil eye' look. :sentimental:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 4, 2013)

*TG....*


> After seeing "House on Haunted Hill", I KNEW there were things hiding in my bedroom just waiting for me to fall asleep. Under the bed, in the closet, among the shadows are all favorite haunts of the imagination...


I saw an interview with Steven King once.  He was a very frightened child that had to check in his closets and under the bed before going to bed each night, and sleep with a light on.  He said he still does that now as an adult.

He managed to develop his fear and overactive imagination into a lucrative writing career.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe all this time the ghost were afraid of me ????


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 5, 2013)

Glow-in-the-Dark Jesus - terrifying kids since 01 A.D.!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh crap !!!!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 5, 2013)

When I had my grooming shop, one Halloween I was putting black bandanas with glow in the dark ghosts on the pooches.  I had groomed one small black dog and put said bandana on it and sent it home.  A few days later the owner came by and told me she had to share a story with me. 

She said the Halloween bandana was cute, but she didn't realize the ghosts on it were glow in the dark.  Seems her little black dog snuck up on the bed with her during the night, and sometime during the night the lady awakened to the sight of little white ghosts floating around on her bed.  Of course, her dog being black and blending in with the darkness in the room, wasn't visible.  She jumped out of bed, turned on the light and said she felt really foolish to find it was the glow in the dark ghost bandana on her dog...we both got a good laugh out her fright.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> When I had my grooming shop, one Halloween I was putting black bandanas with glow in the dark ghosts on the pooches.  I had groomed one small black dog and put said bandana on it and sent it home.  A few days later the owner came by and told me she had to share a story with me.
> 
> She said the Halloween bandana was cute, but she didn't realize the ghosts on it were glow in the dark.  Seems her little black dog snuck up on the bed with her during the night, and sometime during the night the lady awakened to the sight of little white ghosts floating around on her bed.  Of course, her dog being black and blending in with the darkness in the room, wasn't visible.  She jumped out of bed, turned on the light and said she felt really foolish to find it was the glow in the dark ghost bandana on her dog...we both got a good laugh out her fright.
> 
> Fun



Funny story Ozarkgal, and I love your emoticon, LOL!


----------



## Pricklypear (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't remember being frightened in the middle of the night except on one occasion.  I kept hearing this popping noise.  It seemed to move from one end of the house to another.  The noise started out fairly loud--it woke me up.  It would get fainter then loud again.  When it started in my room again, I hollered for my Dad.   He came to my rescue.  Apparently the noises were coming from the new radiators he'd installed a few days before.  Dad was up in the middle of the night making adjustments of some sort.


----------

